# شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام



## مسوق الكتروني (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحيه طيبه 
يسرنا أن نعرض عليكم اليوم  القطع الذهبيه وهي عبارة عن شواحن (منزليه - للسيارة ) و بطاريات و كبيلات معتمده و أصليه و 
مطابقه للمواصفات القياسية وعليها *ضمان لمدة عام* وتتضمن منتجاتنا 
جميع أجهزة (Samsung - IPhone "4_4s_5_5s" - IPad - Tablets-BlackBeary )
شاحن IPhone للبيت ب90ريال
شاحنIPhone  للسياره ب 80 ريال
شاحن Samsung للبيت ب 70ريال 
شاحن Samsung للسيارة50 ريال
شاحن Galaxy Tab ب 90ريال 
شاحن BlackBeary للبيت ب 70 ريال 
شاحن BlackBeary للسياره ب 70 ريال 
كبيل IPad ب 70 ريال
كبيل IPhone  ب 50 ريال
كبيل Galaxy Tab ب 40 ريال
سماعةSamsung ب50 ريال 
سعر البطاريات على حسب نوع الجهاز
كما يمكننا توفير الطلبات للجمله و القطاعي
مع إمكانية توصيل يد بيد بمدينة جده *مجانا *
أو إستلام المنتج من *1- شارع فلسطين 
أ - الجوال مول 2 ( اسيا للاتصالات )
ب - تواصل مول ( سوبر فون )
2 - الكندرة 
أ - سوق الجزيرة للاتصالات ( صقر الجزيرة )
3 - الصيرفي ميجا مول 
4 - شارع التلفزيون 
مركز القدس التجاري ( جود للاتصالات )*
و شحن لبقية مدن المملكه عن طريق فيدكس
للطلب و التواصل جوال او وتس
0126378102
0537218543
أوقات الدوام
من 9 صباحا إلي 2 عصرا
ومن 5 مساء إلي 11 مساء​كما نتشرف بمتابعتكم لصفحتنا على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/pages/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%B9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B0%D9%87%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%87-Goldenaccessoriessa/189762864542654
وتويتر 
https://twitter.com/golde_a
​​


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*

القطع الذهيبة وهي عبارة عن شواحن (منزليه - للسيارة ) و بطاريات و كبيلات وسماعات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمده و أصليه ومطابقه للمواصفات القياسية وعليها 
ضمان لمدة عام


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (23 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*

القطع الذهيبة وهي عبارة عن شواحن (منزليه - للسيارة ) و بطاريات و كبيلات وسماعات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمده و أصليه ومطابقه للمواصفات القياسية وعليها 
ضمان لمدة عام


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*

القطع الذهيبة وهي عبارة عن شواحن (منزليه - للسيارة ) و بطاريات و كبيلات وسماعات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمده و أصليه ومطابقه للمواصفات القياسية وعليها 
ضمان لمدة عام


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*

القطع الذهيبة وهي عبارة عن شواحن (منزليه - للسيارة ) و بطاريات و كبيلات وسماعات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمده و أصليه ومطابقه للمواصفات القياسية وعليها 
ضمان لمدة عام


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*


يتوفر لدى القطع الذهبيه بطاريات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمد و أصليه وعليها ضمان لمدة عام 
سعر البطاريه على حسب نوع الجهاز 
للطلب و التواصل
0126378102
0537218543​


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*

يتوفر لدى القطع الذهبيه بطاريات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمد و أصليه وعليها ضمان لمدة عام 
سعر البطاريه على حسب نوع الجهاز 
للطلب و التواصل
0126378102
0537218543


----------



## مسوق الكتروني (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: شواحن و بطاريات وكبيلاتوسماعات معتمده و أصليه و عليها ضمان لمدة عام*

يتوفر لدى القطع الذهبيه بطاريات لجميع الاجهزه الذكيه معتمد و أصليه وعليها ضمان لمدة عام 
سعر البطاريه على حسب نوع الجهاز 
للطلب و التواصل
0126378102
0537218543


----------

